# synthroid dosage after thyroidectomy



## laylabear (Nov 9, 2014)

Hope everyone is well
I just had a bit of an update and value any input 
I saw my surgeon on thursday and booked my surgery for thyroidectomy on jan 9 th (due to graves disease) 
My surgeon has prescribed lugols iodine for the 10 days prior to surgery to limit be blood supply to the thyroid 
I am therefore reluctantly weaning my 9 month old off the Breast  
My question is , he mentions that straight after the op I will be placed on 100mcg of thyroxine a day 
Does this sound like a good amount for not having a thyroid at all 
I know time will tell with blood tests and all but I'm just curious to see what others are on after thyroidectomy
I weigh around 50 kgs and am 166 cm tall 
Any input would be valued greatly !!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The general formula is 1mcgs per 1.7kgs of body weight, which would put you at about 85mcgs. Since there isn't an 85 mcgs pill, going to 100 is probably reasonable.

Bear in mind that sometimes it takes a while for the hormones in your body to decrease. You might want to wait a few days after your surgery before you start taking the thyroxine.


----------



## laylabear (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Joplin1975 
Thanks for that 
Would there still be excess hormones in my body if I had been on meds two months before to reduce the thyroid hormones ?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It depends. Everyone is so different. It certainly can't hurt, but it's no guarantee. I was hypo and had a TSH of 8.something going into surgery, but I still had hot flashes and anxiety for about 48 hours after surgery.


----------



## laylabear (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh ok 
Tell me it's going to get ALOT easier and better to manage being hypo ? 
I'm looking forward to being stable and living my life to the fullest


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

laylabear said:


> Oh ok
> Tell me it's going to get ALOT easier and better to manage being hypo ?
> I'm looking forward to being stable and living my life to the fullest


I'll agree with that - you are instantly hypo post surgery. I began replacement on day 3 and went into surgery on the slightly hypo side.

The first day post op I was full of energy and by day three I felt glued to the bed.

Since you just had a baby it might be wise to have your ferritin levles checked and also Vitamin D, which many of us are deficient in.

Post surgery I struggled with fatigue and found out to be deficient in both Vit D and Ferritin.


----------



## laylabear (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes LOVELKN 
I am making them test ferritin 
My surgeon is putting me straight on calcium and vitamin fb supplements after surgery as a pre caution 
In regards to ferritin I've been taking my iron tablets too and I will defintely get that tested 
Is there anything else I should ask for ?


----------

